
Amazon SQS Price Drops to $0.01 / 10,000 requests - mattjaynes
http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/ann.jspa?annID=278
======
gojomo
Useful context: it used to be $0.10 / 1,000 -- so it's now 100x cheaper.

~~~
cstejerean
Sort of. It used to be $0.10 per 1000 messages. Now it's $0.01 per 10000
requests. Just how much cheaper this turns out to be depends on your ratio of
messages to requests.

------
falsestprophet
What do you use SQS for? I am having a hard time imagining how I would use it.

~~~
seiji
Real world example: Your job is to send out a few million messages somehow
(SMS perhaps). You want to have 100 worker nodes sending out the messages. You
populate your queue service with the messages you want to send, then the
worker nodes ask the queue service for the next message to send until no more
work remains.

Like most Amazon hosted services, they are providing a service so you don't
have to host your own hardware and software. You can run your own queue
service using RabbitMQ, JMS, or other distributed work queues.

------
pibefision
If your are not using EC2, is the same price?

~~~
cstejerean
as far as i can tell, yes

